# My ignition key mod PIC



## smithtt (Nov 11, 2008)

Well guyy, thought I would share my ignition key mod with you all. It cost about £2 with some glue. It is designed to stop your key from scatching the trim everytime i you get in the car and cant get it to go in lol. I bet if half of you look at your steering column trim, you will have a few scartches there. Go down to your local b&q and ask for a sink washer from the plumbing area. Job done. Simples 

Be careful how u line it up thogh as the key has to be able to turn without the problems of getting stuck.


----------



## jutty (Aug 28, 2006)

sorry mate but that looks rubbish...i will stick with the odd slight scratch if i have any!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

Looks like a waste... :roll:


----------



## smithtt (Nov 11, 2008)

thats ok mate i can take critcism. i did not put it there to look pretty. Its been fitted to stop scuffs and blemishes that I can't stand. My TT must remain scratch and scuff free where possible to get the best price when i sell next year for my m3. It does the job nicely but i do apreciate comments whether they are good or bad.


----------



## jutty (Aug 28, 2006)

but the thing is when you come to sell it and some one trys to remove that glued on plastic threaded nut its going to make a right mess!!!!


----------



## smithtt (Nov 11, 2008)

I dont think they would notice it was there to be honest but i bet they would notice the scratches if it werent there. By then if they wanted it off it would be there problem.


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Ive mastered the art of sticking the key in the ignition without scratching the surrounding area. :lol:


----------



## smithtt (Nov 11, 2008)

ok so i get it you people are not in favour of my design. ok well i think it looks better in the flesh. I will take a further distance pic to see if you can notice it too bad.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

The only mod you need mate...

What possessed you to do that?


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Mate i think you would be better off putting some hair around it. 

DAZ :wink:


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

DAZTTC said:


> Mate i think you would be better off putting some hair around it.
> 
> DAZ :wink:


It's already screwed... :roll:


----------



## smithtt (Nov 11, 2008)

lol i never liked the titaniuminserts on the facelift tt, it was marmite to me so this mod can be in that section for you guys.  
Its only to prevent the scratches.


----------



## jutty (Aug 28, 2006)

all the vehicles i have bought over the years a couple of scratches over the ignition barrel wouldnt bother me, but a plastic hexagonal threaded sink waste lock ring glued around the ignition barrel may raise some alarm bells to me...why on earth is it there? barrel been tampered with? :? barrel doesn't fit correctly? :? 
i have seen some good mods on here over the years and have followed suit and carried them out on my own TT, and im afraid this isn't one of them and cant see many people rushing to B&Q to buy a threaded waste lock ring :lol:


----------



## jim (Jun 4, 2009)

DAZTTC said:


> Mate i think you would be better off putting some hair around it.
> 
> DAZ :wink:


My thoughts too............... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## rapid225 (May 30, 2009)

just lol


----------



## smithtt (Nov 11, 2008)

well opinion valued. There are nothing wrong with my locks and barrel i can assure you. Just want to keep my car mint. I guess we mod our car to our own personal tastes and we put things on that others would frown upon. Just thought this was a forum where you can share different things for everyone to view. I have not told anyone to go out and do this, I was just offering tips to those who might think about doing this. Still, comments are greatly received. It stays for now, I get my m3 in 5 months


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

smithtt said:


> Its only to prevent the scratches.


If you took my tip to buy handcuffs you'd have a nice motor outside and a bit of fun inside... :wink:










Cheers

rich


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

rustyintegrale said:


> smithtt said:
> 
> 
> > Its only to prevent the scratches.
> ...


Nice 

DAZ


----------



## smithtt (Nov 11, 2008)

i dont think i would be upholding my professional position if i was to engage in a bit of fun inside the car like tat, however great that fun tends to be.


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

mmmmm :lol:

That mod doesn't look good in my view.

I would not do that. I think it looks silly but each to their own. [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

DAZTTC said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > smithtt said:
> ...


Isn't it?


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

I always put the keys in the ignition before getting into the car. [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

smithtt said:


> i dont think i would be upholding my professional position if i was to engage in a bit of fun inside the car like tat, however great that fun tends to be.


Yeah but it might make you happy.  You can starch your collars and iron your underpants on Sunday after church... :wink:

And then you could give up the prostitutes.... :lol:


----------



## oldguy (Jun 25, 2009)

Mmmmmmmmmm......

Perhaps another idea ???


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

oldguy said:


> Mmmmmmmmmm......
> 
> Perhaps another idea ???


Oh yes, oh pleeeeeeease, anything would be better than that nut, you owe it to smithtt 

PS, not a fan


----------



## oldguy (Jun 25, 2009)

An anti scratch ignition key surround it is then !

To match all other interior Aluminium, with dimples this time i think..


----------



## jjones (Jul 25, 2009)

what next? upside down bog brush holder slotted on top of the gearknob to prevent the mrs wedding ring scratching the chrome?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

jjones said:


> what next? upside down bog brush holder slotted on top of the gearknob to prevent the mrs wedding ring scratching the chrome?


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I was expecting to see a silver ring from around where the bath water drains out modded to fit, not a big fan of that mate but I do respect your desire to solve something you see as a problem - just not too keen on the outcome ;-)

Great pic by the way Rich, where do you spend your time ;-)

Charlie


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

oldguy said:


> An anti scratch ignition key surround it is then !
> 
> To match all other interior Aluminium, with dimples this time i think..


In polished, satin or hairy. :wink:

DAZ


----------



## Eiphos_1830 (May 27, 2009)

Aweful idea 

If you were concerned about keeping it scratch free sum clear sellotape wud of done the job - harmless, especially if in 5 months ur gettin an M3

wud of kept it tidy and not looked daft IMO

But everyone to their own [smiley=gossip.gif]

Stainless with dimples surround is sounding nice i wud buy one


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Mate, that is defo the worst mod i have ever seen. No one will look around the barrel when you sell her to see how well looked after it is. Cant believe you did that. I am actually laughing that you did that. :lol: God knows what you will do to the M3


----------



## jutty (Aug 28, 2006)

ian222 said:


> Mate, that is defo the worst mod i have ever seen. No one will look around the barrel when you sell her to see how well looked after it is. Cant believe you did that. I am actually laughing that you did that. :lol: God knows what you will do to the M3


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: my thoughts exactly :roll:


----------



## oldguy (Jun 25, 2009)

Give him a break, ok it looks awful, at least he tried.....

:roll:


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

rustyintegrale said:


> If you took my tip to buy handcuffs you'd have a nice motor outside and a bit of fun inside... :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You could lose the key in there... Would be fun looking for it though!


----------



## Eiphos_1830 (May 27, 2009)

god loves a tryer

gettin a battering for this like


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

smitthy said:


> notice the quattro badge running up the door card where the storage net is. *This was to prevent people kicking and damaging my door card.*


----------



## jutty (Aug 28, 2006)

qooqiiu said:


> smitthy said:
> 
> 
> > notice the quattro badge running up the door card where the storage net is. *This was to prevent people kicking and damaging my door card.*


god help some people :roll:


----------



## oldguy (Jun 25, 2009)

jutty,

i think most of us on here need help....


----------



## jutty (Aug 28, 2006)

hey oldguy  until the day I start sticking plastic sink waste fittings on my steering column i will pass on the help :? :lol:


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

oldguy said:


> An anti scratch ignition key surround it is then !
> 
> To match all other interior Aluminium, with dimples this time i think..


Get cracking then matey and I'll compliment it with an LED illumination that comes on when you open the door :wink: 8)


----------



## Fictorious (Sep 15, 2009)

This guy is hilarious!


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

rabTT said:


> oldguy said:
> 
> 
> > An anti scratch ignition key surround it is then !
> ...


A mini OSIR orbit type thing would look gud lit up.


----------



## oldguy (Jun 25, 2009)

Already been out into my garage (sorry workshop) and measured the thing!


----------



## farmo (Mar 1, 2009)

smithtt said:


> I will take a further distance pic to see if you can notice it too bad.


Try about 400 yards :lol:


----------



## sirmattylad (Feb 6, 2009)

Oh no, no, noooo! Will live happily with the scratches!! Some great comments tho, hilarious!! 8)


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

As avatar


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

oldguy said:


> An anti scratch ignition key surround it is then !
> 
> To match all other interior Aluminium, with dimples this time i think..


So long as it fits a 180 :lol: still so so so gutted about the engine ring [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

I'm considering glueing some of this down the sides of my car to prevent parking dents.

What do you think?


----------



## arf1 (Nov 23, 2008)

KentishTT said:


> I'm considering glueing some of this down the sides of my car to prevent parking dents.
> 
> What do you think?


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

I'm sorry, I couldn't stop myself from doing this - it was just too funny.

Some of the comments are rather amusing :lol:

http://www.pistonheads.com/gassing/topi ... 9&nmt=PMSL!


----------



## farmo (Mar 1, 2009)

My gear knob keeps getting scratched so I'm gonna glue this over it!


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

LOL *smithtt* mate, you get no quarter here . . . you try your best and this is what you get [smiley=rifle.gif] Obviously the guys are just kidding . . . . . . . right?!

For a crap mod, you've certainly created a stir of chat so you're a winner anyway :wink: Sounds like *oldguy* could be on the case and it's also got me thinking [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

ps - get rid of it though!!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

Found myself an awesome new gearknob ........but it wasn't in the pumbing section.


----------



## farmo (Mar 1, 2009)

:lol: :lol:

I'd swear thats Mrs Farmo's hand!


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

No, not from the plumbing section but it's sorts out some folks' plumbing, I believe . . . [smiley=smash.gif]


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

rabTT said:


> No, not from the plumbing section but it's sorts out some folks' plumbing, I believe . . . [smiley=smash.gif]


My wife said she'd have it in her pumbing section; I'm still not quite sure what she meant :?


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

smithtt said:


> Go down to your local b&q and ask for a sink washer from the plumbing area. Job done. Simples


Just a thought; could you get a blanking cap to fit in there to prevent unauthorised theft?

Perhaps a sink plug?


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

I rekon after this thread David will appreciate how polite I am to him! :roll:


----------



## Neb (Oct 25, 2007)

worst. Mod. ever. The idea was good, the execution not so good.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

You merciless lot :lol: I don't know :roll:

Scratching the area around the ignition key lock is a potential hazard but I've got a method that always works to avoid the problem. It'll save modifying your car.

All you do is this:

(1) Press the button to flick the key out to slap parallel against the underside of your outstretched index finger. 
(2) Have your straight index finger protrude further than the end of the key blade, so it almost wraps around the end
(3) Poke your combined key /finger into the approximate key-hole area and FEEL where the key-hole is!
(4) Once the key-hole is felt by your fingertip, slide your finger back and allow the key to enter the key hole neatly.

This works 100% of the time with absolute precision. I've never scratched the plastic since.


----------



## jayTTapp (Dec 9, 2008)

Let the modding begin I say..... :lol:

I've just been to B & Q to get my sink washer and whilst there I had another idea... :!: 
Stone chips and dead flies on the windscreen.....how to prevent them...EUREKA moment.

So I brought.....
View attachment 2


and

View attachment 1


Using some brackets I'm going to fix the piece of wood vertically across the bonnet. Any stones or flies will hit the wood not the windscreen, thus keeping it in tip top condition...GENIUS

Oh and when I decide to sell I can fill the holes left in the bonnet with small versions of these...also picked up from the plumbing section.


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

Cant believe this is still going, :lol: :lol: :lol: god its been so funny I have had tears running down my face.

JayTTapp i think you have been a bit tight on the budget on your mod, you should have brought two plugs so you can make two holes to see through and use them to plug the holes if the sun get in your eyes. That's foward thinking for you mate, If you need any more advise on mods give me a shout mate, you know were i am. :lol:


----------



## jutty (Aug 28, 2006)

this is a great thread with some boss ideas to keep our cars in tip top condition, keep them coming guys :lol: :lol: :lol:

we have another thread running which is also designed at keeping the TT in A1 condition...all ideas welcome :wink:

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=156894&p=1595384&sid=f60e04fff8a01a23ec526fc5a8f15813#p1595384


----------



## jayTTapp (Dec 9, 2008)

Steve,

It's just so funny......

The plugs are to cover the holes made in the bonnet once removing the mod for resale reasons....hadn't thought about seeing where I was going... :roll: :lol: 

:lol:

Thanks for your help.....
Jay


----------



## BFT - John (Sep 8, 2009)

Is this a mickey take?!

Brand new plastics from Audi for the top and bottom covers only cost £25!!!! I know cos we brought them!


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

Just go the whole hog :lol:


----------



## smithtt (Nov 11, 2008)

Hey all, don't worry as a police officer I am very resillient. I am really glad you find the funny side of it. If and when you guys make a mod much better than m effort, I will be the first to buy it. It may be a bad idea, but at the time I did not know what to use. I think I will stick with it for the time being as it is only one minor thing that can be easily be rectified. There has been a lot of things that I have looked at on here and questioned why someone would do that. However, I did not realise how much people make fun on here.

Charming but I am still standing. I can take criticism and abuse. I deal with it every day.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

oldguy said:


> Give him a break, ok it looks awful, at least he tried.....
> 
> :roll:


^^^ what he say^^^ Not my cup of tea but who cares, no need to slaughter the guy. You would think he had put light masks on his car or something instead of something you will hardly see. :roll:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

KentishTT said:


> I'm considering glueing some of this down the sides of my car to prevent parking dents.
> 
> What do you think?


Vertically :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

It was just a bit too funny to let go I'm afraid.

Nothing is ever said with any malice on here.

GET OVER IT!

I'm just kidding :wink:

Hope we didn't offend too much


----------



## smithtt (Nov 11, 2008)

i am over it mate. It is something that can be rectified. I am not worried too much about negative comments as it isonly for preventing damage.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

This has got to be up there for one of my favourite posts of the year - I think some of the comments have been a bit harsh but also very amusing and it seems that David is taking it all in the spirit in which it is intended - a bit of good natured ribbing ;-)

I have to say it does look a bit crap but was well worth it purely for the hilarious responses it generated ;-)

nice one David - I got it in the ear from Wak on Sunday too so don't worry about it ;-)

Charlie


----------



## smithtt (Nov 11, 2008)

thanks charlie mate. I can personally say it does look quite crap but the main intention is it does what I want it too and that is to prevent damage. Anyway it is too late to change as I need a new steering column lol. Seeing as I am taking to the right person, Do you have a MINT one in black in stock please?


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Get a new steering column trim, buy a sheet of screen-protector stuff designed for iPhones, etc. and cut to shape. The trim has a slightly patterned surface, so it won't be invisible when it's stuck on, but it will look a lot less like the entrance to the Channel Tunnel than the thing you have stuck there at the moment...

If you want to feel slightly better about the ribbing you've just got on here, remember that no one will ever see _your_ mod, whereas most of the people here have stuck their tat on the _outside_ of their cars. :wink:


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

Spandex said:


> it it will look a lot less like the entrance to the Channel Tunnel than the thing you have stuck there at the moment...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

smithtt said:


> Hey all, don't worry as a police officer I am very resillient. I am really glad you find the funny side of it. If and when you guys make a mod much better than m effort, I will be the first to buy it. It may be a bad idea, but at the time I did not know what to use. I think I will stick with it for the time being as it is only one minor thing that can be easily be rectified. There has been a lot of things that I have looked at on here and questioned why someone would do that. However, I did not realise how much people make fun on here.
> 
> Charming but I am still standing. I can take criticism and abuse. I deal with it every day.


I don't know if you noticed my post in amongst all the ribbing - you don't need a mod to avoid scratching arount the keyhole - just a bit of technique:

All you do is this:

(1) Press the button to flick the key out to slap parallel against the underside of your outstretched index finger. 
(2) Have your straight index finger protrude further than the end of the key blade, so it almost wraps around the end
(3) Poke your combined key /finger into the approximate key-hole area and FEEL where the key-hole is!
(4) Once the key-hole is felt by your fingertip, slide your finger back and allow the key to enter the key hole neatly.

This works 100% of the time with absolute precision. I've never scratched the plastic since.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

John-H said:


> I don't know if you noticed my post in amongst all the ribbing - you don't need a mod to avoid scratching arount the keyhole - just a bit of technique:
> 
> All you do is this:
> 
> ...


I can confirm this technique works in lots of other situations too.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

John-H said:


> smithtt said:
> 
> 
> > Hey all, don't worry as a police officer I am very resillient. I am really glad you find the funny side of it. If and when you guys make a mod much better than m effort, I will be the first to buy it. It may be a bad idea, but at the time I did not know what to use. I think I will stick with it for the time being as it is only one minor thing that can be easily be rectified. There has been a lot of things that I have looked at on here and questioned why someone would do that. However, I did not realise how much people make fun on here.
> ...


Thats exactly what I do John great minds and all that


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Works when your pissed and come home on a Friday night and can't kind the keyhole in the front door. [smiley=idea2.gif]


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

As a fine upstanding policeman why don't you get a donut, one of the ones left from the bag of 12
and glue it around the hole, thus providing sustenance in an emergency and a scratch protector as well.

If you do go on to market this I would like a cut please :lol:


----------



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

Maybe the Mods should put this as a Sticky under the Title " The Crapest Mod Of The Decade". OMG what were you thinking


----------



## Gram TT (Aug 28, 2009)

I've been to my local plumbers merchant and totally transformed my TT...... 8)










sorry!! could'nt resist. :lol:


----------



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

Needs lowering and spacers :roll:


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

the stig said:


> Needs lowering and spacers :roll:


Can you photoshop that for me? :roll:


----------



## Neb (Oct 25, 2007)

John-H said:


> smithtt said:
> 
> 
> > Hey all, don't worry as a police officer I am very resillient. I am really glad you find the funny side of it. If and when you guys make a mod much better than m effort, I will be the first to buy it. It may be a bad idea, but at the time I did not know what to use. I think I will stick with it for the time being as it is only one minor thing that can be easily be rectified. There has been a lot of things that I have looked at on here and questioned why someone would do that. However, I did not realise how much people make fun on here.
> ...


yup this is what I do


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

I made a diagram:


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

Spandex said:


> I made a diagram:


Exactly what I do 

Spandex, you only have 9, no time for reading other threads


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

KentishTT said:


> I'm sorry, I couldn't stop myself from doing this - it was just too funny.
> 
> Some of the comments are rather amusing :lol:
> 
> http://www.pistonheads.com/gassing/topi ... 9&nmt=PMSL!


J
Kentish you traitor! how could you [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Never again will you be able to defend the TT on there.... No more - _it's OK when you've added defcons, some R32 ARB's, and had it mapped to 270 _ :lol: never again :lol:


----------



## n_tag (Sep 23, 2009)

New mod plumbed in and working:


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

qooqiiu said:


> KentishTT said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sorry, I couldn't stop myself from doing this - it was just too funny.
> ...


Yes, I've shot myself in the foot haven't I 

But I'm no longer a petrolhead as I no longer own a TVR, I sold out and bought a hairstylists car.

:lol:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

You mean plumbers car don't you?


----------



## TTQ2K2 (Jun 25, 2009)

jutty said:


> sorry mate but that looks rubbish...i will stick with the odd slight scratch if i have any!!! :lol: :lol:


+1.

cheers


----------



## JayC (Nov 12, 2008)

smithtt said:


> Well guyy, thought I would share my ignition key mod with you all. It cost about £2 with some glue. It is designed to stop your key from scatching the trim everytime i you get in the car and cant get it to go in lol. I bet if half of you look at your steering column trim, you will have a few scartches there. Go down to your local b&q and ask for a sink washer from the plumbing area. Job done. Simples
> 
> Be careful how u line it up thogh as the key has to be able to turn without the problems of getting stuck.


WTF!!!

:lol:


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Oh dear. I think youve done exactly the opposite to what you set out to do.

Potential buyers are going to think youve done a quick "bodge" fix, it'll put them off IMO


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

I'd delete the pic from photobucket to save yourself even more embarrassment


----------



## gazzerb (Oct 20, 2008)

worst mod of the year award goes too......
lol


----------



## gazzerb (Oct 20, 2008)

rustyintegrale said:


> > smithtt wrote:
> > Its only to prevent the scratches.
> 
> 
> ...


pic of the year award


----------



## GEM (Jun 21, 2007)

I've been laughing too much to be able to post :lol:

You lot crack me up 

Think I'll give this mod a miss. Thanks anyway smithtt.  
John.


----------



## smithtt (Nov 11, 2008)

That is ok. I will buy a new steering column one day perhaps I was being a bit too tight to buy one in the first place. I'm glad I offered you fello members some amusement. Take care


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Hats off to Smithtt for taking all this banter and retaining his sense of humour.

Best thread of the year I reckon.


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

Matt B said:


> Hats off to Smithtt for taking all this banter and retaining his sense of humour.
> 
> Best thread of the year I reckon.


Have to agree, fair play to you Smithtt.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

TT Ade said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> > Hats off to Smithtt for taking all this banter and retaining his sense of humour.
> ...


Absolutely - top bloke! I think everyone was only having a laugh but it takes a good steady personality to rot get rattled given the volume of mirth directed your way. I think you have earned everyone's respect for that. All the best


----------



## smithtt (Nov 11, 2008)

cheers and all i can say is MY BAD. :lol:


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Very good humour indeed, a few more on here need that, well done that fellow


----------



## smithtt (Nov 11, 2008)

Thank u it seems I am not being slaughtered anymore  
At least I own the title of the worst mod ever. I still feel it serves a purpose and I even got the colour coded right with the surround. I need to buy a replacement surround to make you all happy and be part of the gang again lol.


----------



## jutty (Aug 28, 2006)

yeah fair play to you smithTT for taking the banter in good spirit...Top Bloke [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

David don't you dare change it mate - dare to be different

Charlie


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

Charlie said:


> David don't you dare change it mate - dare to be different
> 
> Charlie


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

gazzerb said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > > smithtt wrote:
> ...


I second this as pic, for the pic of the year award


----------



## BFT - John (Sep 8, 2009)

Don't you mean.... Pic of the Rear.... Arf arf arf....

Sorry....


----------



## TTrich (Sep 11, 2009)

This forum is going down the plug hole. Hopefully we have some people here who can advise on such matters.


----------



## smarties24 (May 22, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol: OH DEAR!!! What a mess!! As a police officer if you came across a car that you wanted to buy and saw that thing over the ignition barrel, would alarm bells not ring to you? Surely the first thing you would think is something has been tampered with? Personally if i saw that on a car i wanted to buy, even if the owner told me it was to prevent scratches, i'd walk away and not buy it!! This thread has given me so much amusement it's unbelievable!! But fair play to you for taking all the banter!!


----------



## Medic999 (Mar 21, 2009)

fair play for trying something different, even though it maybe didnt go to well in peoples eyes, we all learn by mistakes..


----------



## TTQ2K2 (Jun 25, 2009)

smithtt said:


> Thank u it seems I am not being slaughtered anymore
> At least I own the title of the worst mod ever....


Not worst mod ever, by far. IMO, every mk2 grill on a mk1 is worse. at least your mod is only viewable by you. those mk2 grills are out there for all god's children to view.

cheers.


----------



## keithM (Nov 2, 2007)

jutty said:


> sorry mate but that looks rubbish...i will stick with the odd slight scratch if i have any!!! :lol: :lol:


second the above, sink washer, bit innovative


----------



## Carkysunt (Oct 12, 2009)

I have found a similar cheap Mod for protecting the leather seats..... if you glue a toilet seat over them they will never get worn. :idea:


----------



## smithtt (Nov 11, 2008)

Carkysunt said:


> I have found a similar cheap Mod for protecting the leather seats..... if you glue a toilet seat over them they will never get worn. :idea:


this guy has been on here for 2 posts and already started to slaughter my mod!

welcome to the forum mate!


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Thought this thread was dead... oh the joy :lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

LOL I noticed that too - he was a bit off the pace though :lol:

Charlie


----------



## smithtt (Nov 11, 2008)

I still think it is a useful mod, whatever you guys say. Anyway will be getting the replacement ignition trim by xmas.


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

You must like the punishment mate. :roll:


----------



## smithtt (Nov 11, 2008)

round 2 it is then!

Also the person that designs a more creative and innovative ignition switch cover, then i should be offered the first one as the inventor. 

Until then mine is available from the plumbing section :lol:


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

http://www.allegromedical.com/powerrevi ... illow.html


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

That wouldn't look too bad if you'd put it on straight and dremmeled the thread off. Or better still, some target practice


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

I've just realised what I do. When the key is open I put the end onto the tip of my finger and guide it in without touching anything!! My car came slightly scratched around there as a women had owned it prior; a few other ring marks on the steering wheel chrome too.. what can you do  I just live with the odd scratch.. that's life!

I mean for ideas it does the job but it doesn't look pretty.


----------



## Colinthecop (Jan 2, 2008)

Marco34 said:


> it does the job but it doesn't look pretty.


Just like being married to my wife. :roll:


----------



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

Oh god, it hurts laughing so much... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Colinthecop said:


> Marco34 said:
> 
> 
> > it does the job but it doesn't look pretty.
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Me likeee

Consider yourself lucky yours at least does the job! :wink:


----------



## 26ash_tt (Jul 16, 2008)

smithtt said:


> I dont think they would notice it was there to be honest but i bet they would notice the scratches if it werent there. By then if they wanted it off it would be there problem.


ok course they will notice its one of the first things you look for when you get in and start the car :lol:

it's a bit like sticking hub caps to your alloys to stop kerbing


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Colinthecop said:


> Marco34 said:
> 
> 
> > it does the job but it doesn't look pretty.
> ...


Think yourself lucky her in doors dosent even do the job :wink:


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2009)

Yeeouch. Really sorry, but I too don't like that. AND you're bailing out to a Beemer. :!: 
Doug


----------



## SICK TT (Aug 3, 2006)

bump..lol :lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

SICK TT said:


> bump..lol :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Charlie


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

I fear this may take centre stage again even above the Anneymouse reveal :lol: :lol: :lol:

Charlie I can sense your laughter pains you know you want to reply with words but are just unable to do so from the pain :lol:


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

Yeah Dave, you've been quiet for a while and I notice that you are still posting and have not changed to the beemer yet.

Have you stopped modding the TT?

Not been down the plumbing aisle recently?


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

TT51 said:


> I fear this may take centre stage again even above the Anneymouse reveal :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Charlie I can sense your laughter pains you know you want to reply with words but are just unable to do so from the pain :lol:


Bang on there buddy, only just recovered sufficiently 

Charlie


----------



## Sparks001 (Jun 18, 2007)

Who's going to post this up to http://thereifixedit.com/ then!?


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

I am literally pixxing myself with laughter. Thank you for that,that's the funniest thing i have seen since the best looking mk1 thread!


----------



## Snake TT (Jul 13, 2007)

So you thought that gluing part of a sink to your steering column would look better than some possible key scuffs?

I dont really see the logic or there being any kind of demand for your invention, so for that reason, i cant invest...and...Im out  :wink:


----------



## Sparks001 (Jun 18, 2007)

i was thinking of taking out the side mounted inter-coolers, and replacing them with one of these bolted to the front of the car - would this work OK?

http://www.screwfix.com/prods/26479

It says it is rated to 1222BTU - is this enough, or will i need a bigger one? :?:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: a whole new onslaught of abuse for poor David :lol: :lol: :lol:


Sparks001 said:


> i was thinking of taking out the side mounted inter-coolers, and replacing them with one of these bolted to the front of the car - would this work OK?
> 
> http://www.screwfix.com/prods/26479
> 
> It says it is rated to 1222BTU - is this enough, or will i need a bigger one? :?:


in fairness mate I think you will need two of those 

Charlie


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

Best laugh I'v had in ages I really think the forum should give him some sort of award worst mod ever how could a bit of plastic pipe possibly look any better than some scratches lol


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Someone does these for real, you know... http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-TT_MKI-Quattro-225HP/Interior/Steering_Column/

Not sure what's funnier; David's attempt or that these guys want $45 for a 'real' one!


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

smithtt said:


> Well guyy, thought I would share my ignition key mod with you all. It cost about £2 with some glue. It is designed to stop your key from scatching the trim everytime i you get in the car and cant get it to go in lol. I bet if half of you look at your steering column trim, you will have a few scartches there. Go down to your local b&q and ask for a sink washer from the plumbing area. Job done. Simples
> 
> Be careful how u line it up thogh as the key has to be able to turn without the problems of getting stuck.


Thats soo beautiful. NO I jest.

Looks out of whack with bahaus. The infamous ignition mod, finally found it. 8)


----------



## alun (Aug 2, 2010)

after reading this thread i thought id share my latest mod......










stops any damage. keeps the bird crap off and because i cant drive it.. it will be really low milage when i come to sell it..

and for anyone wanting to copy.. i can sell you some of my patented car protection wrap @ £100 a metre. a very reasonable price considering the protection its gonna give your car or home.

:lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

wallstreet said:


> smithtt said:
> 
> 
> > Well guyy, thought I would share my ignition key mod with you all. It cost about £2 with some glue. It is designed to stop your key from scatching the trim everytime i you get in the car and cant get it to go in lol. I bet if half of you look at your steering column trim, you will have a few scartches there. Go down to your local b&q and ask for a sink washer from the plumbing area. Job done. Simples
> ...


Bloody Hell Niaz, I told you about this months and months ago  Ah well at least it has been dug up again for newer members to laugh at 

Charlie


----------



## jim (Jun 4, 2009)

Thats not fair,

Jim.........


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

jim said:


> Thats not fair,
> 
> Jim.........


I can only assume that you mean it's not fair that we were subjected to the horrors of this mod and with pictures too :lol: :lol:

Don't worry about David he took the resultant (and frankly well deserved) abuse like a man 

Charlie


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

This thread always makes meblaugh.this along with the body building one are the best about


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Body building one?


----------



## alun (Aug 2, 2010)

yeah... what he said...^^^^^

have you got a link to this?


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Oh Noooooooooo just when I thought it was safe to read this forum you res-erect this thread [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

John-H said:


> Body building one?


+3


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

The body building 1 was a link to a body building site where a guy had posted a pic of himself to ask advice on filling up.he then got the flaming off his life,photoshopped to death with parrots n patches and all sorts.I'm trying to find the link.also got garvie looking. Where's t3rbo when you need him :roll:


----------



## Garvie (Jan 21, 2005)

wul said:


> The body building 1 was a link to a body building site where a guy had posted a pic of himself to ask advice on filling up.he then got the flaming off his life,photoshopped to death with parrots n patches and all sorts.I'm trying to find the link.also got garvie looking. Where's t3rbo when you need him :roll:


Here you go...

http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=614033&CJAID=10409403&CJPID=3735333

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

wul said:


> Where's t3rbo when you need him :roll:


He's back at work now mate 

Charlie


----------



## alun (Aug 2, 2010)

re body building thread....... 257 pages???? wtf its gonna take me all week to read it [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Garvie said:


> wul said:
> 
> 
> > The body building 1 was a link to a body building site where a guy had posted a pic of himself to ask advice on filling up.he then got the flaming off his life,photoshopped to death with parrots n patches and all sorts.I'm trying to find the link.also got garvie looking. Where's t3rbo when you need him :roll:
> ...


The first few pages are funny :lol: - some good photo-shop skills!


----------



## mikeat45 (May 9, 2009)

i loved following this thread, didnt know it was a Zombie i thought it was well dead :lol:

but am suprised that David didnt use the security add on also available at BnQ modders store
screw the plug in and you cant find the keyhole...thatll fox them car thieves :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

mikeat45 said:


> i loved following this thread, didnt know it was a Zombie i thought it was well dead :lol:
> 
> but am suprised that David didnt use the security add on also available at BnQ modders store
> screw the plug in and you cant find the keyhole...thatll fox them car thieves :lol: :lol: :lol:


LoL thats hilarious...

I saw Charlie in Oct when I was over, he mentioned this thread and I finally got to it.. makes me smile!


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

Garvie said:


> wul said:
> 
> 
> > The body building 1 was a link to a body building site where a guy had posted a pic of himself to ask advice on filling up.he then got the flaming off his life,photoshopped to death with parrots n patches and all sorts.I'm trying to find the link.also got garvie looking. Where's t3rbo when you need him :roll:
> ...


OMG thats horrible but hilarious! Didnt know such forums existed...


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

smithtt said:


> I dont think they would notice it was there to be honest but i bet they would notice the scratches if it werent there. By then if they wanted it off it would be there problem.


ROFLMFAO......how could you not notice a dirty great plastic nut with all the threads on full show?
come on own up its all a big joke innit? isnt it?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Does this work on the MkII ?


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

wallsendmag said:


> Does this work on the MkII ?


pmsl......or is there a newer version for the mk11


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

smithtt said:


> Hey all, don't worry as a police officer I am very resillient. I am really glad you find the funny side of it. If and when you guys make a mod much better than m effort, I will be the first to buy it. It may be a bad idea, but at the time I did not know what to use. I think I will stick with it for the time being as it is only one minor thing that can be easily be rectified. There has been a lot of things that I have looked at on here and questioned why someone would do that. However, I did not realise how much people make fun on here.
> 
> Charming but I am still standing. I can take criticism and abuse. I deal with it every day.


How honourable. I am more afraid of the Swiss Cops they have guns.

Glad you took it so well, at least you tried mate! Something that annoyed you. I think more light in that area at night that goes off may help get into the keyhole.


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

smithtt said:


> round 2 it is then!
> 
> Also the person that designs a more creative and innovative ignition switch cover, then i should be offered the first one as the inventor.
> 
> Until then mine is available from the plumbing section :lol:


I think you need a REMOTE AUTO START:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

gazzer1964 said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Does this work on the MkII ?
> ...


Yes there is but witha 90degree bend on it so the Mk2 owners don't have to put the ignition key in from the side :wink:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

les said:


> gazzer1964 said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


does it hold a coke can?


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

gazzer1964 said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > gazzer1964 said:
> ...


 Again yes but only with the improved and uprated version. The improved ones got a swivel elbow so the 90degree bend can swivel up to slot your coke can into it from the top otherwise the coke would spill onto your right leg :idea:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

pmsl......or is there a newer version for the mk11[/quote]
Yes there is but witha 90degree bend on it so the Mk2 owners don't have to put the ignition key in from the side :wink:[/quote]
does it hold a coke can?[/quote]
Again yes but only with the improved and uprated version. The improved ones got a swivel elbow so the 90degree bend can swivel up to slot your coke can into it from the top otherwise the coke would spill onto your right leg :idea:[/quote]
good point les........why wasnt i smart enough to think of that. however i was thinking of having an automated panel made that auto keeps the keys away from the facia and also has a yellow flashing beacon to warn of possible key damage.
its all from my fitting gate systems that.......cud even uplift a panel to hold a dinner plate if required £465 per unit any takers?


----------



## beeyondGTR (Jun 16, 2009)

it is a heck of a lot better then superman splash landing in your engine bay

it was a heck of a mess................

Nice but I would have used Chrome......... 8)


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

beeyondGTR said:


> it is a heck of a lot better then superman splash landing in your engine bay
> 
> it was a heck of a mess................
> 
> Nice but I would have used Chrome......... 8)


plumberman to superman? how did we get here lol


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

!


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

jutty said:


> yeah fair play to you smithTT for taking the banter in good spirit...Top Bloke [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


definate candidate for the " Princess Vicki " award,


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

roddy said:


> jutty said:
> 
> 
> > yeah fair play to you smithTT for taking the banter in good spirit...Top Bloke [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> ...


What award?


----------



## beeyondGTR (Jun 16, 2009)

there is sinking 12 pages on this post I only rated 4 maybe

all my cat pic' / dogs / birds and whatever crap I through at you guys still did not add up to 12 pages

this is unfair I want a recount maybe his does **** but I always believe each to their own

You hold fas young matey................. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Hey, I am back and none of this [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

beeyondGTR said:


> there is sinking 12 pages on this post I only rated 4 maybe
> 
> all my cat pic' / dogs / birds and whatever crap I through at you guys still did not add up to 12 pages
> 
> ...


LOL Brett the difference was some of your bits were just horrid :lol: i.e the chrome trim strips on the edge of your doors - David's mod was simply "clown shoes" and deserved immense amounts of abuse for its sheer ridiculousness.

Hope you're feeling better now.

(p.s one of the US companies wants to be a distributor for you know what 

Charlie


----------



## beeyondGTR (Jun 16, 2009)

@ Charlie yes I was contacted and I can not believe what I said::: I wrote and said: "You are a very well respected man with nothing but excellent comments" and a excellent product"

I had a weak moment.. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

it sounded like a done deal on their end.. I hope so; good people to work with tougher then me though.

Yes, I am feeling better had a relapse so 85% now......... for you I am still a bit touchy but doing better in that area.

Thanks Again L8R...... 8)


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

beeyondGTR said:


> @ Charlie yes I was contacted and I can not believe what I said::: I wrote and said: "You are a very well respected man with nothing but excellent comments" and a excellent product"
> 
> I had a weak moment.. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> ...


LOL Cheers Brett, sorry to hear about the relapse but glad to hear you are on the mend 

I am holding off from moving forward with them at the moment as may just keep it forum based - give me a shout if things change 

Charlie


----------



## cogsy1976 (Jun 5, 2010)

I gave up smoking 6 years ago and never needed my asthma inhaler much since then until now :lol: the thread its self isnt really funny its just some of the responses which I am sure are all in jest so fairplay mate isnt my cup of tea but if it sorts out your prob then fair enough so good luck with it

To be fair my exhaust is blowing a bit and I have now thought about replacing with either some plumbing waste pipe or drain pipe to keep the cost down


----------



## Fictorious (Sep 15, 2009)

Use a ceramic sink as an exhaust box, it's got good heat resistance and lots of people ceramic coat their exhausts/manifolds. can't go wrong!


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

I see recently (courtesy of John Cleese) that The AA now actually do plumbing!

Now I wonder where a motoring organisation got the idea for that? No, surely not . . ?

SmithTT - a man ahead of the market! Not looking so daft now, is he? :wink:


----------



## beeyondGTR (Jun 16, 2009)

AA over the pond means something else ? *


----------



## Fictorious (Sep 15, 2009)

http://www.theaa.com/


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

beeyondGTR said:


> AA over the pond means something else ? *


AA = Alcoholics Anonymous :roll:


----------



## Jansen (Oct 8, 2009)




----------



## beeyondGTR (Jun 16, 2009)

Now that is what they mean by glass half full or half not !!!!!!!! i finally know....


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Jansen said:


>


errr jansen.......how do you know my sister?? but wat one u might ask lol great pic btw


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Bump! :lol: Ha ha ha, what a funny thread. This needs to be brought into 2011!

Is this modifying genius still on the forum?! If so, can he do a 'how to' guide on installation?!


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Brendanb86 said:


> Bump! :lol: Ha ha ha, what a funny thread. This needs to be brought into 2011!
> 
> Is this modifying genius still on the forum?! If so, can he do a 'how to' guide on installation?!


Nah David split ages ago, he couldn't handle the abuse :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Charlie


----------



## DazzahazzeTT (Sep 22, 2010)

That's a shame,perhaps he's back at the drawing board,thinking up some new mods!.


----------



## EnfieldTT (Jun 7, 2008)

He was last seen fitting concrete to his M3 rims to stop them from kurbing.

The man has a gift.


----------



## maxheadroom (Oct 16, 2010)

EnfieldTT said:


> He was last seen fitting concrete to his M3 rims to stop them from kurbing.
> 
> The man has a gift.


Ohhhh my god my sides hurt from laughin :lol:


----------



## mikeat45 (May 9, 2009)

Zombie thread from the dead  
i have fitted rainwater pipe to my exhausts to stop them tarnishing and look bigger, but if you think that im gonna post any pics or tell anyone ..... think again
ill keep it to myself


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

I heard he is working frantically on 2, yes 2 new exclusive top secret ideas. However they have been leaked so you will all be the first to know of them.

The first is he's come up with a simple, brilliant and cheap solution to prevent tree sap, bird droppings and air born pollution and the like from damaging your TTs paint work. Here's an exclusive pic of his idea tested on on his wife's car with great results.










The second brilliant idea he is perfecting as its still in the early designed stages and will prevent minor knocks, dings and scratches often picked up in supper market car parks etc. He's putting that foam pipe insulation wrap all around his car to protect it from such ignorant drivers.

Here's an exclusive pic of a trail he's currently conducting but do bare in mind this is only a prototype.









You might laugh but you will all be doing these mods yourself soon :lol:


----------



## landwomble (Feb 9, 2011)

I was parked up in the GMEX car park late last year next to a Misano Red A4 S-line. Lovely car, but when I looked at it, it had these weird big side strips down the doors running the full length of the car. I took a closer look, and it was black foam pipe insulation cut in half down the middle, attached with magnetic tape. He carried them around in the boot, and when he parked, stuck them on the doors to stop dings. Given how stupid narrow GMEX's parking bays are, this might not be the dumbest idea in the world but it definitely looked weird!


----------



## narbett (Jul 20, 2010)

FANTASTIC IDEA, A REAL UREKA MOMENT , dont get down with these remarks, you have a really good idea here, im off to B+Q first thing in the morning, well done !!!!!! never mind them taking the piss.


----------



## SICK TT (Aug 3, 2006)

bump


----------



## dubberdean (Dec 22, 2011)

SICK TT said:


> bump


+1 (everyone should get to see this genius)


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

god not again :lol:


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Sick TT, you really _are _sick to bring this one up (pun intended) again. :roll:


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

Where's the S bend? :lol:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

landwomble said:


> I was parked up in the GMEX car park late last year next to a Misano Red A4 S-line. Lovely car, but when I looked at it, it had these weird big side strips down the doors running the full length of the car. I took a closer look, and it was black foam pipe insulation cut in half down the middle, attached with magnetic tape. He carried them around in the boot, and when he parked, stuck them on the doors to stop dings. Given how stupid narrow GMEX's parking bays are, this might not be the dumbest idea in the world but it definitely looked weird!


That sounds like my Wak-O-Sausage marketing attempt back in 2006 as you can see here:

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=54905&p=592398#p592398


----------



## Phil-TT (Feb 11, 2011)

Just spent a good while reading through this whole thread and I cried a little bit with laughter, everyone on these boards should see this :lol: :lol:

The comment about anything else looking less like the entrance to the channel tunnel than the OPs mod was genius :lol:


----------



## hibster (Feb 23, 2012)

new to the forum & don't want to start off by abusing someone's idea and it;s a bit late to be bringing up design flaws, but apart from anything else, surely there was still a massive gap around the barrel inside the sticky backed plastic?


----------



## lotuselanplus2s (Jun 18, 2012)

As I'm crying laughing reading this I realised this thread needs to be revived again.

A 'hairy' ignition barrel protector.....I haven't seen that patented yet :lol: :lol:


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

I love this thread. Still the best thread on this forum by a mile! With the Superman styled engine bay coming a close 2nd... :lol:


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

I like these old posts ,,,,, gives me a chance to see some of the old membs that no longer post


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Brendanb86 said:


> I love this thread. Still the best thread on this forum by a mile! With the Superman styled engine bay coming a close 2nd... :lol:


Link ?


----------



## Billy225 (Dec 29, 2012)

Looooooool


----------



## Billy225 (Dec 29, 2012)

Im gonna fit those to my exhausts


----------



## smithtt (Nov 11, 2008)

Oh no not this thread. 
Great to see I still hold the title for the wacky mod


----------



## Billy225 (Dec 29, 2012)

smithtt said:


> Oh no not this thread.
> Great to see I still hold the title for the wacky mod


Smithtt if it works for you mate then crack on do you still have it fitted ? Sorry but lol again


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

I love this thread. If anyone ever takes the mick out of something I've done, I'll know in my heart it's not this bad.


----------



## Travis199 (Jan 6, 2013)

haha thats brilliant


----------



## Bre-TT (Jul 14, 2012)

Love that this has been resurrected again, and that the OP is still around! Good efforts, my sides hurt.


----------



## lotuselanplus2s (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi Smithy,

I'm really sorry for resurrecting this thread- I know lots of us have found it very funny (not so much your posts but all the silly subsequent one's).

I'm sure it's not very amusing for you, & I do feel genuinely sorry for any pain caused. I think it's pretty impressive that you've carried on being involved in the forum + say's a lot for TT owners that all the post's etc have actually been so polite & caring - just look at Facebook & other forum's to see what I mean.

Anyway, all the best & have fun with your TT!

cheers
Peter


----------



## smithtt (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks Peter,
It's cool I don't mind having people resurrecting the thread and having a good laugh. Admittedly it was a stupid attempt. Perhaps I was trying to get away with paying for new column. I have learned my lesson however and will think before I do things like that. 
Fortunately that was on my last TT from a few years back and I have kept this one B&Q free.

The guys on here that ripped the biscuit out of the thread don't mean no harm and have always maintained friendly responses to other posts so it is worth sticking around.

But the ignition mod is the creme de la creme of how to ruin the tt interior.


----------



## JAMason (Dec 13, 2011)

smithtt said:


> Thanks Peter,
> It's cool I don't mind having people resurrecting the thread and having a good laugh. Admittedly it was a stupid attempt. Perhaps I was trying to get away with paying for new column. I have learned my lesson however and will think before I things like that.
> Fortunately that was on my last TT from a few years back and I have kept this one B&Q free.
> 
> ...


Last I heard you were working on a new set if rustic reversing park sensors,










when you hear the wood crack you have parked!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Nah, doubt it. After seeing that bufoon Clarkson on TG thru Africa that looks more like a DIY hill holder. Reverse only, natch.


----------



## JAMason (Dec 13, 2011)

Mondo said:


> Nah, doubt it. After seeing that bufoon Clarkson on TG thru Africa that looks more like a DIY hill holder. Reverse only, natch.


Can't say iv seen that episode. Are you saying this is a handbrake?! Drop the log and roll onto it to prevent rolling down a hill?! A sort of hill start helper?! That's GENIUS!


----------



## Gram TT (Aug 28, 2009)

JAMason said:


> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> > Nah, doubt it. After seeing that bufoon Clarkson on TG thru Africa that looks more like a DIY hill holder. Reverse only, natch.
> ...


You just have to make sure it doesn't bounce up off the road and put the back window out! :lol:


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Indeed! I did laugh!


----------



## Saleena41 (Sep 3, 2012)

Last I heard you were working on a new set if rustic reversing park sensors,










when you hear the wood crack you have parked!! :lol: :lol:[/quote]

Mate your not out of the woods yet.. :lol: :lol: :lol: ..sorry,jus couldn't help myself.


----------



## S3 Power (Nov 16, 2013)

Saleena41 said:


> Last I heard you were working on a new set if rustic reversing park sensors,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mate your not out of the woods yet.. :lol: :lol: :lol: ..sorry,jus couldn't help myself.[/quote]

Can we get a group buy going?

Oops - thread resurrected


----------



## lotuselanplus2s (Jun 18, 2012)

I always start laughing to myself when I remember this thread.

It's easily the best thread on the forum.

Sent from my BlackBerry 9790 using Tapatalk


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

lotuselanplus2s said:


> I always start laughing to myself when I remember this thread.
> 
> It's easily the best thread on the forum.
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry 9790 using Tapatalk


It's up there but this is the best...IMO :lol:

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=324244&hilit=flat+bottom+wheel


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Well, would you two mind posting the links here please? :lol:

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=449993


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

John-H said:


> Well, would you two mind posting the links here please? :lol:
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=8&t=449993


Done.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Cheers Mark. I wonder if there will be many challengers?


----------



## Stochman (Aug 16, 2013)

smithtt said:


> Oh no not this thread.
> Great to see I still hold the title for the wacky mod


Dave, did you get your M3, and if so do you have any pics of your mods please?


----------



## chamberlaintt (Dec 21, 2013)

Was this guy being serious ?..  [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif]

That has got to be the worst ......WORST bodged up mod I've seen


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

Welcome to the thread!


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Oh god it's back :roll: :lol:


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

Brendanb86 said:


> Oh god it's back :roll: :lol:


My first thoughts were oh no.... :lol:


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

SOOOOO glad I found this!

p*ssed myself laughing at some of the responses!

wonder If anyone copied this?!


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

It's the thread that keeps on giving.


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

A classic never dies


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

LMFAO sh*tty mod 1 of 2  lol

J
xx


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

Oh god, not again... :lol: :lol:

John


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

Your an idiot.


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

simno44 said:


> Your an idiot.


Who is?


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

The plumber.


----------



## smithtt (Nov 11, 2008)

6 years on and i see i am still hold the title for the worst mod.


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

smithtt said:


> 6 years on and i see i am still hold the title for the worst mod.


Maybe- but that doesn't make you an idiot IMHO

Yes it was a daft mod but ive seen worse!


----------



## smithtt (Nov 11, 2008)

i think you were meant to type "You're an idiot".

How can you brand someone an idiot and not be able to use sufficient grammar?


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

what is funny, the reason for doing it was to keep the housing in perfect condition, apart from the glue mark


----------



## smithtt (Nov 11, 2008)

Yeah I guess you obtain wisdom with age. These days I would have just covered it in leather.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

spike said:


> what is funny, the reason for doing it was to keep the housing in perfect condition, apart from the glue mark


+1 LMAO needed a laugh this morning seeing as I've been in work since 6.45 lol

J
xx


----------



## smithtt (Nov 11, 2008)

Anyways, I'm off to bed from a busy night shift. Enjoy your day at work people.


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

simno44 said:


> Your an idiot.


Officer, I'd like to report a crime against grammar.
:wink:


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

La la la.


----------



## BJ the Bear (Mar 16, 2013)

Fantastic!

Really good laugh thanks for that :lol:


----------

